# just placed new decals



## Steve-0 (Jun 17, 2019)

Finally got around to placing the much needed decals for the ol aerobee replaced all but the word aerobee avenger 5 on chain guard and the BMA/6 decal.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 17, 2019)

Way cool!


----------



## stoney (Jun 17, 2019)

Great bike.


----------



## Steve-0 (Jun 17, 2019)

thanks guys


----------

